# Any free (or near it) track planning software available?



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been using slotman, but I wanted to post what I came up with so I could get some opinions. If any of you have used it, unless I'm not figuring it out, you cannot copy the layout to a file so it can be posted somewhere else.

Anyone know of software (preferrably free or close to it) that you can plan a layout and have the ability to post the files places like here?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The newer version has the ability to save a layout as a jpeg file. Takes a little playin' but it works.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

From desktop to uploaded file in...well..since last post


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I've got the old version. I'll try uploading the new one. Thanks for your help!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey TXron,
You coming ot the big race Friday night in Carrolton? It's at 8pm at Mike's Hobbies.

http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/

Rich


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

txronharris said:


> I've been using slotman, but I wanted to post what I came up with so I could get some opinions. If any of you have used it, unless I'm not figuring it out, you cannot copy the layout to a file so it can be posted somewhere else.
> 
> Anyone know of software (preferrably free or close to it) that you can plan a layout and have the ability to post the files places like here?
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


I use Ultimate Racer 3.0 and it can save the track as a jpeg as well, very easily.


----------

